# DEU



## paddydog (27 Jun 2010)

Hello
Does anyone know where I can purchase a recent army DEU in the Montreal area?
Thanks


----------



## gaspasser (27 Jun 2010)

If you are RegF, you get one issued. Not too sure about ResF.  Then there's Logistik online, but you need to be a member of the CF.  If you're not a member, stop being a poser.
Regards, BYTD


----------



## Pusser (27 Jun 2010)

If you want to use it in a production of a play, movie, or some other type of demonstration and you can demonstrate that its use will bring no discredit on the Canadian Forces, you may be able to borrow one from a local unit.  If you want it for something else, go to a recruiting centre, sign on the dotted line, wait, train, prove yourself and earn it.


----------



## armyvern (27 Jun 2010)

paddydog said:
			
		

> Hello
> Does anyone know where I can purchase a recent army DEU in the Montreal area?
> Thanks



Looking at your profile & see this:



> Rank: Sgt
> Unit: CAR



Are you a retired member of the CF (I am assuming _that_, and service in the Airborne Regt)??

Veronica


----------



## paddydog (27 Jun 2010)

Pusser, see below, PM me for any detail.
2 Cdo, 8 Pl
79 - 81
Recce Patrolman
Coin:0241x

FFL
2 REP
84-89


BYT Driver - never assume until you investigate 
Vero - correct assumption - see above !

Can someone please respond to my question?

Merci.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Jun 2010)

Tell us why you want it and someone may be able to help you out.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## paddydog (27 Jun 2010)

Didn't realize this was gonna be so tough, but ok here we go.
I'm making a uniform for my collection.
I live in Europe and I don't have access to the surplus stores carrying Canadian forces kit.
I just need to know where to purchase a simple Army DEU size: Coat Mans -  7040 approx.., Trouser 7034 approx. New to Mint.
No stings attached.
Hope that clarifies, a) I'm not a poser, b) or a Walter Mitty, c) or thet I want to discredit anything or anyone and d) I'm just an ex-soldier
I really hope that the message is comprehensible.
Thanks for any info.
D.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Jun 2010)

So, now that you've clarified what you want, and why you want it, perhaps some here may have surplus they can send you.

Much easier, eh?   Try being a little more open and a little less cryptic next time. You're the one that made it tough. You should have posted this info in you initial request.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## gaspasser (27 Jun 2010)

ditto...what he said.
You should have asked properly in the first place rather than just ask a general question.  And my comment still stands, now that you've asked properly and told us why, perhaps someone would be nice enough to send you some old DEU kit...sorry, I had to turn mine in when I CT'd.
iper:


----------



## paddydog (27 Jun 2010)

Hey Recceguy...thanks for your guidance here.  


My initial email .. indicates that I am going to be in Montreal and that I can purchase (at a surplus store for example).
However anyone with more effective ideas, thanks.

Thanks to anyone on THIS very useful site for advice and/or some pointers that could help.

SSF boots not required.

Cheers


----------



## armyvern (27 Jun 2010)

PM incoming


----------



## 57Chevy (27 Jun 2010)

Sorry I didn't see this earlier.
Please explain your Airborne coin number 0241X  (unless the X is a digit you don't want to share)
I served with the CAR  late 70s and your coin number doesn't jive.
Please PM me


----------



## armyvern (27 Jun 2010)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> Sorry I didn't see this earlier.
> Please explain your Airborne coin number 0241X  (unless the X is a digit you don't want to share)
> I served with the CAR  late 70s and your coin number doesn't jive.
> Please PM me



Name is posted here  -  from last year ...  

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/88422.0

Besides - Way back then, apparently the numbers were off as compared to later years of issue. 



> coin numbers
> by sikoram on Mon 10 May, 2004 11:21 pm
> 
> I received coin 6387 in May 2003 after requesting one from Joe Drouin and sending off my UERS. By the way, I served in 2CDO from 1968-1974 so the numbers don't mean shit.
> ...





> Posts: 395
> Joined: Mon 14 Apr, 2003 12:43 pm
> Location: Victoria, BC
> E-mailWebsiteTop
> ...





> Regimental Coins
> by Coin 3997 on Thu 11 Mar, 2004 12:21 pm
> 
> I've been curious as of late with regards to how high the serial numbers on our Regimental Coin goes. For instance, *I received my coin in '86 and I am 3984*, so for the guys who got theirs later could you post on the year and number. I'm wondering how many coins are actually out there, 5000, 7500 or even 10,000.......
> ...



I'm imagining that he indeed doesn't wish to post his last number, but judging by the thread in Commando.org, his number certainly seems to be in keeping with the time period he recd it.

His name also matches what I was sent via PM earlier today.


----------



## 57Chevy (27 Jun 2010)

armyvern,
               I am quite aware of what is written on Commando.org. I am also a member.
I was referring as to his coin number being 0241, which would not be correct in relation to his time
with the CAR. He should not have used the "zero" figure. As per your quote, the coin was introduced
in 1976 which started with coin number 1 (no coin number is preceded with zeros') and every
subsequent commando recieved the next coin. Mine is coin number 144*. Further, the commandos
who served prior to 76 recieved coin numbers relating to their demand date. And if a coin had been lost, a replacement coin with the original number would be issued with the number followed by an "R". 
Another words coin number 241 would have to be from 1976.
He should have made it clear and state coin number 241*. (if that be so)
This is the reason for my previous post.


----------



## armyvern (27 Jun 2010)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> armyvern,
> ...
> He should have made it clear and state coin number 241*. (if that be so)
> This is the reason for my previous post.



He gave you his first 3, I posted you his name --- you know where to confirm it yes? No? Either his name matches one of the 10 possibilities, or it doesn't. Fill 'yer boots.


----------



## paddydog (28 Jun 2010)

57 Chevy,

Forget the PM - let's get it out here.

Gotta be a 'trust' issue I guess.

The  full number is 02414.


Cheers again


----------



## 57Chevy (28 Jun 2010)

paddydog said:
			
		

> 57 Chevy,
> Forget the PM - let's get it out here.
> I always appreciate it when someone tries to tell me where i was and when. Gotta be a 'trust' isssue I guess.
> The  full number is 02414 - I can scan it and put it up here if that makes you happier, sir.
> ...


pddydog .......no challenge there brother, my number is 1446.
You might know about the latest commando p-o-s-e-r from Cdo.org site.
It kinda put me on my toes a bit. ;D
By the way, I didn't send you an email.
 :cheers:


----------



## Gunplumber (28 Jun 2010)

I have some extra DEUs if you want. Whats your size?


----------



## paddydog (28 Jun 2010)

Thanks bro, You can take care of the POSER, then I'll get the beers. ;D
Lotta sick people out there etc. so I can understand the reactions when someone shows up with all the stories etc.

Take care


----------



## 57Chevy (28 Jun 2010)

In case anybody out there is interested on the P-O-S-E-R , I'm adding the link to the forum discussion
at Cdo.org here: http://www.commando.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=5112

You are hereby warned of language standard of that forum.
I hope this is ok by the Mods.


----------



## paddydog (1 Jul 2010)

If anyone can give me some source for the DEU's
Coat: 7040, Trousers 7034- please email or PM me.
Thanks


----------



## armyvern (3 Jul 2010)

paddydog said:
			
		

> If anyone can give me some source for the DEU's
> Coat: 7040, Trousers 7034- please email or PM me.
> Thanks



See your PMs; I need your addy.


----------



## paddydog (4 Jul 2010)

Thanks very much ArmyVern, - PM sent.
You are the best.
Cheers,
D.


----------

